# Hello from Cali!!!



## LegitContractor

Wanted to introduce myself.
I am a Licensed General B Contractor. Been lic. for 7 years.
Specialize in Termite repair, Decks, Patio's, etcc.
Hope to be a productive member of your board!!


----------



## cwatbay

Welcome to the board. Nice to see someone else from CA. 

I am glad you are legit, otherwise, I would be forced to turn you in......btw, that's joke :thumbup:


----------



## KPhilby

*Where in SoCal*

Where in SoCal do you work?


----------



## LegitContractor

San Diego.. Not currently contracting but I'm about to fire up the work truck soon I think..


----------

